# My 2013 archery antelope



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is my 2013 Wyoming archery buck. I shot him at 35 yards and he only went 50 before piling up. I am really happy with this buck. He is not the 80" buck I hoped for, but he is by far my best archery goat. He scores 74" and is 15" tall. This was a tough hunt. In all my scouting and hunting I never could find that one special buck. Reguardless I am very pleased. My brother still has a tag and he is very selective. So hopefulley he can kill a big one!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a solid buck! I would expect him to go closer to 78 or so...What did his bases measure?


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice I like it. He really hooks back.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I will have to re tape him. it was out in the feild when we rough taped him. so I could be off maybe a touch. I was thinking he was like 76. I think his first measurement was 6". his prongs hurt the score a little, but thats ok. I have never had anything offically measured and don't really plan to. Score is just another tool to help judge a mature animal.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

where they all out of optifade open country at Sportsman's?  Nice work!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah c'mon stablebuck, when a guy spends that much money on Sitka gear he can't buy BOTH patterns (at least most guys)


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't pass up a great deal on sitka in the bargain cave! What I got is what I got. That is the first new stuff I have bought in years.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

congratz, that is a nice buck. I am trying to stick one too. What unit?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice goat. He looks bigger than 74...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice Goat!
Congrats!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, congratulations


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Torowy, check your p.m. box. 
When scoring an antelope the horn is divided into even quarters for the mass measurement. That being said is it possible to have three mass measurements below the prong? I have not re taped it yet. But his prong may be high enough to get an extra measurement below the prong. I will have to tape it both ways when I get home.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I am with Tex on this one. He has good mass and length. Maybe a little light in the prong - but he looks really nice.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

It's my understanding that you can't have 3 measurements below the prong for Pope and Young, but can for Boone and Crockett. But if the measurement falls on the swelling of the prong in either case it has to be moved above the prong. 

I've been wrong before, do we have any official measurers on here?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

darn fine goat!

http://www.pope-young.org/pdfs/ScoreSheets/current/2012_PY_SS_WEB_PRONGHORN.pdf


----------

